# UKWorkshop Badges - **Now Available**



## wizer (12 Jun 2009)

==== Please Post in this thread if you would like a badge ===

UK Workshop Badge = £4.50 including postage. 







We have reached 30 requests. This means I can now make an order, which I will do promptly. I have PM'd all interested parties. The order will be for 50 badges. So if you want one, please post here (don't PM me) and I will send you payment information.

I can't see there being another order made after this as it won't be financially viable unless we get another 50 requests. So get in quick if you want one.


----------



## Escudo (13 Jun 2009)

Wizz, If you have a few spare I would like to buy one more. Just let me know and I will fire over the cash.

Cheers, T


----------



## Aled Dafis (13 Jun 2009)

Same here, I'll send a PM.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2009)

Bump


----------



## wizer (18 Jun 2009)

Still got some


----------



## windows20 (29 Jun 2009)

hi wizer
what do i need to do to get 1. let me know please.

andy


----------



## joesoap (15 Jul 2009)

Hi Tom
I was one of the first to to go on your list but have bean awol for sometime now ;but still interested if available , will mail you .
Cheers !


----------



## MikeG. (15 Jul 2009)

Tom,

are you coming up to the show at Cressing Temple in September? If so, and you have any left, I'll grab one off you there. In fact, I'm sure if you organised to leave them at the show with someone from the forum..........Philly maybe........I'm sure they'd go in no time.

Mike


----------



## wizer (15 Jul 2009)

Mike I'm down to the last few but I can hold on to one for you. I'll certainly be going to Cressing Temple!


----------



## SVB (16 Jul 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## crazylilting (10 Oct 2009)

what do they look like?


----------



## wizer (10 Oct 2009)

I don't have any left now. 

*Actually. Can all those who have expressed interest since I ran out, please post here and we'll see how much interest we have for another order.*

I'm away from home at the moment. I'll get a pic when I get home on Monday night.


----------



## crazylilting (10 Oct 2009)

Thanks, this place is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Steve Jones (10 Oct 2009)

Here you go, hopefully the keyboard in the background will give you some idea of size







Steve


----------



## wizer (10 Oct 2009)

Some members have stated that it's a bit small. Personally I think it's just right and not too in your face. If the majority of people wanted a bigger badge then I could investigate it.

Again, even if you have already contacted me, please state your interest here so I can get a better view of interest.


----------



## jedmc571 (11 Oct 2009)

Tom.................

I never got mine    

I did pay for it at Dunc's bash, and I did PM you   

I'm emotional now................. :lol:


----------



## wizer (11 Oct 2009)

Sorry Jed.

I'm not sure what happened there. I did keep the original thread updated and asked people to tell me if they had not received. PM me your address and I will get you one of my spares sent out.


----------



## wizer (28 Oct 2009)

I'm going to bump this and repeat myself.

To make it clear, I have lost the old list of names I had who wanted a badge after I ran out. It was on a work computer and I've not been there for some time. I've also cleared out my PM's recently. 

*So if you want a badge then please post here* Even if you've already contacted me via PM. Please don't send me a PM. I'm sure I had about 15 names but for the life of me can't remember who they were. 

Cheers


----------



## stewart (28 Oct 2009)

Hi Wizer
I'd like a badge please


----------



## big soft moose (28 Oct 2009)

I never recieved mine - but then the cheque was never cashed so i conclude that the ultra (un)reliable parcel farce lost it en route 

Ive cancelled the cheque but the annoying thing was the loss of the london plane blanks i was sending tom - some theiving posty gett is probably turning them as we speak

anyway rant over, but if more are made i would like one please


----------



## Mike.C (29 Oct 2009)

I will take one Tom.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

Sorry about that Pete, things got a bit hectic. I didn't even know I was expecting some wood. Names noted, hopefully we can drum up at least 30 names to get another order in.


----------



## kasandrich (29 Oct 2009)

What is the cost?


----------



## wizer (29 Oct 2009)

£4.50 Delivered


----------



## cambournepete (13 Nov 2009)

I'd like one please Tom.


----------



## wizer (13 Nov 2009)

Noted

That's a grand total of 4


----------



## Ian (14 Nov 2009)

I would like one please.

Whats the method of payment?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## MikeH (14 Nov 2009)

Can you add me to your list please.


----------



## wizer (14 Nov 2009)

That's 6

Ian, we'll deal with postage if we manage to get 30 requests. But basically any way you like.


----------



## colin macdiarmid (14 Nov 2009)

I would like one please


----------



## wizer (14 Nov 2009)

That's 7


----------



## narrowboater (17 Nov 2009)

I'd Like one please!!!!


----------



## wizer (17 Nov 2009)

That's 8


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (20 Nov 2009)

Am I on your list..if not put me down for one..Thanks..
alex


----------



## wizer (20 Nov 2009)

that's 9


----------



## Jonzjob (21 Nov 2009)

Can I make that 10 and I will pay the postage over to here...

Pretty please!


----------



## wizer (21 Nov 2009)

thats 10


----------



## DeepBlue (23 Nov 2009)

I'll take one (that makes 11)


----------



## Routermonster (30 Nov 2009)

Hi Tom

I'd like one too.

Les


----------



## wizer (30 Nov 2009)

That's 12


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

Thought I'd update this one too.

I hope you can understand that the reason we can't make an order yet is because there is a minimum order limit with the manufactuerer. 

We just need 16 more hands up.


----------



## Max Power (19 Dec 2009)

Put me down for one Wizer please.


----------



## wizer (19 Dec 2009)

That's 13 (unlucky for some)


----------



## studders (19 Dec 2009)

Alan Jones":4hav3agz said:


> Put me down for one Wizer please.



You want your own Wizer? :shock: Is that wise? :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (19 Dec 2009)

studders":2yppraff said:


> Alan Jones":2yppraff said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for one Wizer please.
> ...



surely theres only one wizer - dont tell me there are more like him at home :lol:


----------



## bigjoe (21 Dec 2009)

Yes please


----------



## wizer (21 Dec 2009)

That's 14. We're getting there chaps.


----------



## head clansman (21 Dec 2009)

hi tom 

yes please I'll have one .hc didn't want to be no 13 when i ask recently :wink:


----------



## wizer (21 Dec 2009)

That's 15.


----------



## kasandrich (22 Dec 2009)

I'll have one, who and how do I pay and how much?


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

That's 16

They are £4.50 posted. I'll take money when we make the order.

They look like this


----------



## beaver (30 Dec 2009)

Hi Tom
You can put me down for one
Many Thanks


----------



## white_sw (30 Dec 2009)

Hey Tom, I'll take one please. How do you want payment ?

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## wizer (30 Dec 2009)

That's 18


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (24 Jan 2010)

The average order number for a combat woodworker requesting a badge was Nu nu nu nu 19

Nu Nu Nu Nu 19

Yes please put me down for one Tom

I'm thinking of getting my nose pierced and will wear it across my face to attract more site traffic at shows.

:lol: really do put me down for one - I'd be happy to wear it - maybe just not get the nose piercing done.

Cheers
Nick

ps - what ever happened to Paul Hardcastle??


----------



## wizer (24 Jan 2010)

Only another 11 to go! :roll: :wink:


----------



## would not (27 Jan 2010)

(homer) one here too...


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2010)

*20*


10 to go


----------



## flounder (27 Jan 2010)

Add me to the list too please Tom!


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2010)

that's 21


----------



## Gordon T (27 Jan 2010)

Would you put me down for one as well please,

GT


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2010)

No, oh alright then... That's 22


----------



## DougT (27 Jan 2010)

Put me down for one please

Doug T


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2010)

That'll be 23


----------



## 2tone (3 Feb 2010)

I'll take one, 


Can i pay it up on monthly installments, over 18 months would be better but i could bend on that a little. whats your credit terms.


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

Tenner a month.

That's 24


----------



## Smudger (3 Feb 2010)

Oh, go on then...


----------



## chingerspy (3 Feb 2010)

Add me for one too


----------



## wizer (3 Feb 2010)

and then there were 26


----------



## would not (7 Feb 2010)

Com'on- I can't wait forever..


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Feb 2010)

i will have one as well :lol: :lol: 



woodbutcher


----------



## wizer (7 Feb 2010)

27, just *3* more for an order guys!


----------



## Harlequin (8 Feb 2010)

will take one


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

*28*


----------



## Mike-W (8 Feb 2010)

I'll take one, I'll put a cheque in the post once I have your address Wizer, (i should have got one before now a badge would have been usful for this weekend)

BW
Mike


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

That's *29*! Come on chaps. One more and I can make an order!

Mike, remind me why you have my address? Or rather, remind me what I bought from you? It's scary when I can't remember what I've bought from who


----------



## Mike-W (8 Feb 2010)

Sorry Wizer,
its my bad use of English, I should have said PM me you address & I‘ll post you a cheque. 
Mind you I do know where Dartford is …. Its just before ‘I Get To The Back Of Beyond’!


BW Mike


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

hehe I think I read your post wrong Mike, my fault. Not fully awake yet


----------



## llangatwgnedd (8 Feb 2010)

Go on then, 'll have one.


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

We have reached *30 *requests. This means I can now make an order, which I will do promptly. I have PM'd all interested parties. The order will be for 50 badges. So if you want one, please post here (don't PM me) and I will send you payment information.

I can't see there being another order made after this as it won't be financially viable unless we get another *50 *requests. So get in quick if you want one.


----------



## big soft moose (8 Feb 2010)

i'll give you my fiver on saturday tom - theres no way i'm trusting the outgoing post round here with anything


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2010)

ok Pete. Not 100% whether I'm going yet  But will keep you informed. Don't forget to stick the safety gear in the car


----------



## white_sw (8 Feb 2010)

Tom,

If you let me know how and were you'd like payment, I'll get it off to you asap.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (8 Feb 2010)

wizer":1tbgufyn said:


> (don't PM me)



oops - only just read that bit - :lol: 

pm sent as per 'buckshee' available' though 

Cheers Tom

Nick
Brimarc


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

Six cheques arrived today. Thanks chaps. Nothing will be cashed until I have the vast majority of them.


----------



## would not (10 Feb 2010)

I've put my name down for one but don't even know what I'm getting, is it a sew on one or metal pin type and most of all will it improve my woodworking skills (or lack there of)?


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

Metal Enamel Pin







Will up your hand skills by 10% and will get you 60-70% discount in most tool shops, just take a pic of their face when you ask them for the discount... :lol:


----------



## LarryS. (10 Feb 2010)

tom,

put me down for one too, can pay by cheque or paypal however you prefer

meaning to get back into the forum more and turn up a t a couple of bashes so the badge seems to be a must these days

  
paul


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

There's a bash in Kent soon Paul


----------



## LarryS. (10 Feb 2010)

yup i've seen the post and would love to attend, just got to convince SWMBO how it would benefit her by me going


----------



## wizer (10 Feb 2010)

Pick up Olly on your way


----------



## LarryS. (10 Feb 2010)

could be an idea, will see what the management says


----------



## big soft moose (11 Feb 2010)

LarryS":3cl3adib said:


> yup i've seen the post and would love to attend, just got to convince SWMBO how it would benefit her by me going



obvious - you'd be out of the house and not in her way - simples

the other option is to hand her a bunch of cash to go shopping with the girls

and above all dont mention the proximity of the bash to both stiles and bates and axminster, sittingbourne


----------



## wizer (1 Mar 2010)

Quick update chaps. I am still waiting for the badges to be made. they tell me it could be another 2 weeks. I've been hassling them, but it just goes in order of order. If you see what I mean.

I've banked 13 cheques and have quite a few to receive. Please could you let me know if there has been a delay or you have changed your mind. Now I have made the order, the outlay comes out of my pocket.

I have a few cheques where the sender did not include their forum name. If these names mean anything to you, please send me a PM so I can link the cheque with the forum member on my spreadsheet.

HEALE
FURINI
TEALE

Cheers


----------



## would not (1 Mar 2010)

:lol: :roll:


----------



## LarryS. (1 Mar 2010)

wizer":3etdj9c5 said:


> Quick update chaps. I am still waiting for the badges to be made. they tell me it could be another 2 weeks. I've been hassling them, but it just goes in order of order. If you see what I mean.
> 
> I've banked 13 cheques and have quite a few to receive. Please could you let me know if there has been a delay or you have changed your mind. Now I have made the order, the outlay comes out of my pocket.
> 
> Cheers



good reminder wizer, i'd completely forgotten (works been a bit hectic), will send off in the next couple of days

paul


----------



## 2tone (2 Mar 2010)

Sorry for the delay, i was No.24.... i still want one if they're still available, i can only do bank transfer from UK Acount or paypal, can't do cheque book as i've lost it. let me know the details and i'll sort out payment asap.

here's my credit card details if you want:


Mastercard Details

Mr I S Gullible
1234 5678 9101
S/d - 11/12
F/d - 13/14 
S/c - 123

"take as much as you need!"


----------



## wizer (2 Mar 2010)

PM Sent 2tone


----------



## Mike.C (2 Mar 2010)

PM sent

Cheers

Mike


----------



## narrowboater (3 Mar 2010)

2TONE


MAY I SUGGEST YOU DELETE YOUR POST AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.

IT STRIKES ME THAT POSTING YOUR CREDIT CARD DETAILS ON A PUBLIC FORUM IS LESS THAN SENSIBLE.

REGARDS

ROD

PS.
I DOUBT THAT YOUR BANK WILL BE VERY SYMPATHETIC IF THE DETAILS ARE USED BY THE BAD GUYS

PPS 

CAN THE MODS DELTETE THE POST.


----------



## ColeyS1 (3 Mar 2010)

:roll:


----------



## Mike.C (3 Mar 2010)

narrowboater":vur0likz said:


> 2TONE
> 
> 
> MAY I SUGGEST YOU DELETE YOUR POST AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.
> ...



Rod I do not know if you are joking, but if you look again at 2tones card details they cannot be correct because the start date is in 2012. And look at the name. mr IS GULLIBLE. Finally his card number is 12345678910 :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## narrowboater (3 Mar 2010)

Mike 
Did not spot that, the post just scared the H**l out of me, looks like I went off at half cock.

Should not react untill I have had my second cuppa.


Regards
Rod


----------



## Mike.C (3 Mar 2010)

narrowboater":58wm4otr said:


> Mike
> Did not spot that, the post just scared the H**l out of me, looks like I went off at half cock.
> 
> Should not react untill I have had my second cuppa.
> ...



No mate, you may not have spotted the wind up, but letting him know that he should not post details like that on open forum is spot on, and sure to be done at sometime and somewhere.

Don't worry we all get caught out now and again. Me probably more than anyone :roll: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## kasandrich (3 Mar 2010)

.....Somebody I S Gullible :lol:


----------



## kasandrich (3 Mar 2010)

Hi Tom, I have already sent you a cheque for one, I will take a second one and give you the cash on saturday.


----------



## wizer (3 Mar 2010)

ok Rich, noted.


----------



## petercharlesfagg (3 Mar 2010)

Yes Please.


----------



## wizer (11 Mar 2010)

Guys I have just had the following message from the manufacturers



> Our printer broke down towards the end of Feb. We are waiting for a part to be delivered from America. We should have it towards the end of next week. We can then finish the badges so please allow 2/3 more week for delivery.



My apologies, this is out of my control. I'll keep you updated.


Keep the orders coming in. We still have quite a few left.


----------



## would not (11 Mar 2010)

Get your felt tip pens out Tom, I can't wait.


----------



## head clansman (23 Mar 2010)

hi tom 

any further update on these badges please. hc


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2010)

Sorry, nothing yet. I was told ETA of w/c 29th. It's completely out of my hands.


----------



## would not (23 Mar 2010)

Hold your hand out.. :roll:


----------



## mark sanger (29 Mar 2010)

Can I have a badge please as on seeing Simon's at the hollow from course made me feel left out,  

let me know when you need the money.


----------



## wizer (29 Mar 2010)

*BADGES HAVE BEEN DELIVERED!!!!* Finally.

Due to an admin assistant error (Wife) :roll: Any addresses that I had for you have been shredded (don't ask :evil: ). So I will be contacting those who have paid for their address. If you haven't paid then please let me know what's happening.


Sorry for the delay, what a palaver!


----------



## big soft moose (29 Mar 2010)

pipper - i forgot to pay you for my badge when i picked up those chisels.  - and you forgot to remind me 

i'll put a cheque in the post (from work to avoid the useless local post service) tommorow.


----------



## head clansman (29 Mar 2010)

HI TOM 

pm sent with address no need to pm me . hc :wink:


----------



## cambournepete (29 Mar 2010)

head clansman":g77faanf said:


> HI TOM
> 
> pm sent with address no need to pm me . hc :wink:


Me too.


----------



## would not (30 Mar 2010)

Tom, as I've been extra patient waiting for my badge and I've also sent a cheque for 2 extra would it be possible for you to sew them to my overalls if I send them over? :wink:


----------



## DougT (2 Apr 2010)

Hi Tom

Sent you PM with my address

Doug T


----------



## wizer (2 Apr 2010)

cheers Doug


----------



## wizer (3 Apr 2010)

*Badges were posted this morning to all who have provided their addresses.*

Many thanks to all and sorry it took a while. The good news is that I now have enough to last quite a while, so anyone who wants one going forward will get it quickly. 

I will bring a handful to Yandles for anyone who wants to buy one or if anyone hasn't received their by then.

This thread will die now, I have had a new thread stickied for people to find easily.


----------



## head clansman (7 Apr 2010)

hi tom 

many thanks arrived today , hope to see you on saturday at yandles . hc


----------



## Mike.C (7 Apr 2010)

Hi Tom, I received mine today too, thanks very much.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Routermonster (7 Apr 2010)

Hi Tom

Many thanks for organising this - mine arrived today.

Hopefully, I'll see you at Yandles on Saturday.

Les


----------



## cambournepete (7 Apr 2010)

Got mine today - thanks Tom


----------



## Max Power (7 Apr 2010)

Cheers Tom, mine arrived today as well


----------



## stewart (7 Apr 2010)

Cheers, Tom - arrived today.

if i can get away it'll be worn to yandles on friday


----------



## petercharlesfagg (7 Apr 2010)

My badge arrived today many thanks, it will be prominently displayed on my smock at Wood Works @ Daventry on the 17th & 18th. April.

Regards, Peter.


----------



## chingerspy (7 Apr 2010)

Another one for the "it arrived today" club  thanks Tom


----------



## DougT (8 Apr 2010)

Thanks Tom for the badge. I will wear it Friday at Yandles


----------



## white_sw (9 Apr 2010)

hey Tom, thanks for you effort in organising this. Got my badge yesterday.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## flounder (9 Apr 2010)

Another 'Thank you, Tom'! Got home last night to find it waiting for me!


----------



## DougT (9 Apr 2010)

Just return from Yandels, very busy. Met one with the UK Workshop badge. 

Doug


----------



## wizer (20 Apr 2010)

Hi Guys

I know we had some hiccups along the way, but we should now have all orders filled. Everyone should now have their badge (if they paid).

Please could you let me know if you are still waiting and I will sort it out.

Anyone else who wants one then please PM me.

Cheers.


----------



## dannykaye (20 Apr 2010)

yes please, how do I pay?


----------



## wizer (21 Apr 2010)

wizer":1wn30a8j said:


> Anyone else who wants one then please PM me.


----------

